# sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

...
Ich bin am verzweifeln... ich möchte auf eine Datenbank mittels sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver zugreifen... aber ich bekomme immer eine 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundExeption: sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver

Ich benutze Mac OS X Leopard ... auf windows maschienen läuft alles einwandfrei...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie helfen...


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Welche Java-Version verwendest du?
Bitte die Ausgabe von _java -version_ auf der Konsole.


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

Java version "1.5.0_16"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_16-b06-284)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_16-133, mixed mode, sharing)


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Die JDBC/ODBC-Brigde verwendet Betriebssystemaufrufe die nicht auf jedem System zur Verfügung stehen. Unter Mac gibts den Treiber nicht.

Auf was für eine Datenbank willst du zugreifen?


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

Auf ne MySql DB


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Dann nimm den richtigen Treiber. Die JDBC/ODBC-Brigde stammt noch aus der Zeit als es kaum "richtige" Datenbanktreiber speziell für Java gab. Das ist gefühlte 20 Jahre her.
Also ODBC ist prinzipiell böse.

Die FAQs wissen mehr: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/1351-datenbank-verbindung-zu-mysql.html


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

xD 
danke erstmal.
Dann müsste ich aber alles umschreiben oder? Und morgen muss ich das Projekt abgeben. Bei neuen Projekten werd ich sicher andere verwenden.


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Nein. Wenn alles gut geht brauchst du nur den Treiber austauschen.
Also 2 Zeilen ändern:

Die mit dem Class.forName[......]
und die mit dem DriverManager.


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

hmm...jetzt wirft er ne 
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunikationsException: Communications link failure


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Bitte den ganzen Stacktrace


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure

Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
        at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createCommunicationsException(SQLError.java:1070)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.createNewIO(ConnectionImpl.java:2120)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.<init>(ConnectionImpl.java:723)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.getInstance(ConnectionImpl.java:298)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:282)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:525)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
        at pwpschueler.ClassChoosing.importOptionsFromDatabase(ClassChoosing.java:197)
        at pwpschueler.ClassChoosing.<init>(ClassChoosing.java:37)
        at pwpschueler.Main.<clinit>(Main.java:20)


----------



## sparrow (29. Apr 2009)

Nur ein paar Threads weiter unten: http://www.java-forum.org/datenbank...sqlexception-communications-link-failure.html


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

hmm jo durch gelesen ilft mir aber leider nicht weiter weil mein test server online erreicht wird und nicht local und damit "localhost" nicht meine fehlerquelle sein kann... mit navicat erreich ich den server auch mit den gleichen daten wie ich im programm verwende.


----------



## ddeldip (29. Apr 2009)

oha danke für alles ich hatte nen tipfehler -.- oh man ey nach na zeit wird man so blind für so kleine sachen...

[EDIT]: Ich hatte nach dem Korigieren des Tippfehlers immer noch die selbe exeption...
            Ich musste das Projekt schließen, neu laden, und dann nen clean build 
            machen. (ich benutze NetBeans)


----------

